# I finally got myself a Brommie S6L



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

I'd wanted a Folder for ages, but didn't want to take the plunge with an expensive bike until I knew I'd get on with one as they're very different to my CX, (and Defy2, Trek Fuel EX9 that I've sold on recently.)
I managed to buy a Raleigh Evo-2 for £210 from Halfords before they ran out of stock. The chap said it was quite probably the last one in Northamptonshire. 
This is when the World shut down. 
I enjoyed the Evo but it is very heavy, 16kg, and still quite large when folded, and the gearing is extremely spinny but it gave me the yearning for a better Folder. 
Last Friday, after checking stock and a few friendly emails with Brompton Junction in Camden Market, I caught the train to London and bought myself an S6L and took it around London for a 25 mile ride. 






My bike, arrowed. 





Best pic I could get of the shop as the road is dug up!





My Brompton in Brompton Square.. It had to be done!! 😊










First impressions? Love it 😍
The gearing is great. The 16" wheels (as opposed to the 20" on the Raleigh) were a bit twitchy at first, but I soon got used to it.. The C17 saddle will take some breaking in, but my ass is tough enough to beat it 

I'm quite a happy chappy! 😎


The plan, now, is to sell the Evo-2. I've seen them up for £180/£200 so I've not lost much. New at Halfords, they're now £300!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (12 Sep 2021)

Brilliant. I got my M6L just over a week ago on my birthday, they are brilliant aren't they.

I've done about 100 miles on mine so far and comfort is brilliant. I have the -12% gearing version, which I was not sure about when I ordered but after hitting the 15% section of a climb yesterday, i was glad about it.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2021)

I think brommies are a bit like marmite. You either love them or hate them.

Nice looking bike. Well done.


----------



## si_c (12 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think brommies are a bit like marmite. You either love them or hate them.
> 
> Nice looking bike. Well done.


Definitely, as someone significantly north of 6' there is no way I could ever ride one and not look like a clown though.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Sep 2021)

Love my M12R. Toured on it three times. Would never sell it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Sep 2021)

si_c said:


> Definitely, as someone significantly north of 6' there is no way I could ever ride one and not look like a clown though.


I find that part of the charm. I usually make sure that my clothing coordinates with my Brommie ( Orange polo shirt and black mountain bike style cycling shorts with orange and black patterned socks ) 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2021)

si_c said:


> Definitely, as someone significantly north of 6' there is no way I could ever ride one and not look like a clown though.




I admit I am not a fan of them. They look very twitchy to me.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

si_c said:


> Definitely, as someone significantly north of 6' there is no way I could ever ride one and not look like a clown though.


I do not have that altitude problem... 
😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Sep 2021)

si_c said:


> Definitely, as someone significantly north of 6' there is no way I could ever ride one and not look like a clown though.


They’re really adaptable, our 11 year old grandson loves to ride the one with S bars, he’s 4’10”. I’m 5’ 10” and prefer the more upright M bars ( as does our daughter who’s 5’ 6” ) I think the maximum recommended rider height is 6’ 8”


----------



## Sharky (12 Sep 2021)

Like the photo in Brompton Square.
Could be the start of another "My bike in front of" photo challenge.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2021)

Well done @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

Sharky said:


> Like the photo in Brompton Square.
> Could be the start of another "My bike in front of" photo challenge.


Thanks, I had to look at a map to find it!

Good idea.. MBIFO


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well done @PeteXXX


Cheers MrBiggs 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Sep 2021)

A quick search reveals about 25 place names with “ Brompton “ in them. A fair few in North Yorkshire. If your name is Ralph, and you have a Brompton, there’s a place named “ Brompton Ralph” 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A quick search reveals about 25 place names with “ Brompton “ in them. A fair few in North Yorkshire. If your name is Ralph, and you have a Brompton, there’s a place named “ Brompton Ralph” 😁


That'd be a tour and a half!! 😂


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I admit I am not a fan of them. They look very twitchy to me.


I've actually had one doing +45mph and lived to tell the tale. Just about...


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> I've actually had one doing +45mph and lived to tell the tale. Just about...




Brave man or stupid


----------



## berlinonaut (13 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Brave man or stupid


No, I've done the same, more than once. No issue at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> No, I've done the same, more than once. No issue at all.



No way would I do that on my folder and it's got 20 inch wheels. The most I have done is 34mph and that was seriously scary


----------



## cougie uk (13 Sep 2021)

si_c said:


> Definitely, as someone significantly north of 6' there is no way I could ever ride one and not look like a clown though.


Dave Millar is 6'4" and he still looks good on one.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Sep 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> I've actually had one doing +45mph and lived to tell the tale. Just about...


I've raced one on the flat and got up to 36mph and that was no bother at all. I need to find long hills ! 😁


----------



## Kell (13 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Brave man or stupid



Every morning on my commute.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wNkVZltMfw

And then every evening I have to climb back up it at around 4mph.

I would say is that while it's not AS stable as a 'normal' bike (I went down there yesterday on my road bike) it's also definitely not what I would call twitchy. 

As you can see from the video though, you do get a lot of vibration on a Brompton. The small wheels combined with the super-long stem amplify those vibrations which is why I think it's hard to ride no handed.

Hard, but not impossible...


View: https://youtu.be/FzK5fmmQ7_g


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2021)

Kell said:


> Every morning on my commute.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wNkVZltMfw
> ...



You lot are Def mad.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2021)

Kell said:


> Every morning on my commute.
> 
> And then every evening I have to climb back up it at around 4mph.
> 
> ...



That's pretty impressive ( and for me, scary! ) I can hear the gear changes as you start off and when you reach the bottom of the hill .😎👍 Chapeau!
Average speed on my Brompton is now the same as my running speed was when I used to race. At least with the Brommie I can take a break from pedalling and recover .


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2021)

Kell said:


> Every morning on my commute.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wNkVZltMfw
> ...



One of our Brompton group was quite an accomplished off road / cyclocross rider. He once sat facing backwards on the handlebars of his Brommie and cycled around the track in the local park.


----------



## shingwell (13 Sep 2021)

Kell said:


> Every morning on my commute.



Have you not noticed SLOW painted on the road?


----------



## annedonnelly (13 Sep 2021)

I love seeing them all folded in a shop like in your first pic. I do wish I had more reason to use mine these days.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Dave Millar is 6'4" and he still looks good on one.


I was fortunate enough to get a ballot place in the 2019 BWC. I’d customised my CHPT3 with matching red mudguards, chain guard and a few other cosmetic touches. After the race I was able to say truthfully, that I’d raced against David Millar and finished less than a minute (and two laps ) behind him 😁


----------



## 12boy (13 Sep 2021)

The only reason I have to ride mine is I like it. Comfortable, and carrries a load very well. I also enjoy tinkering with it a lot. When I was unfortunate enough to have a job it was my favorite commuter unless there was snow and ice. But this year I have Schwalbe studded snows on extra wheels which could be fun.


----------



## Kell (15 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Last Friday, after checking stock and a few friendly emails with Brompton Junction in *Camden Market*, I caught the train to London and bought myself an S6L and took it around London for a 25 mile ride.



Covent Garden?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2021)

Kell said:


> Covent Garden?


Sorry, yes, Covent Garden! I was thinking that but wrote the wrong one


----------



## tinywheels (19 Sep 2021)

welcome to the fold


----------



## shingwell (19 Sep 2021)

tinywheels said:


> welcome to the fold
> View attachment 610053


Don't forget to do up that middle hinge before you set off; if you do forget the outcome is not pretty. Ask me how I know .


----------



## Kell (20 Sep 2021)

shingwell said:


> Don't forget to do up that middle hinge before you set off; if you do forget the outcome is not pretty. Ask me how I know .



OOF.


----------



## cougie uk (20 Sep 2021)

shingwell said:


> Don't forget to do up that middle hinge before you set off; if you do forget the outcome is not pretty. Ask me how I know .


How far did you get ?


----------



## shingwell (20 Sep 2021)

cougie uk said:


> How far did you get ?


Several yards along and about one yard down... onto the road surface.


----------



## ExBrit (1 Oct 2021)

Kell said:


> Every morning on my commute.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wNkVZltMfw
> ...



The traffic makes me more nervous than the speed. Now try it with aerobars. Worth another 5mph easy.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2021)

Well... I've just completed the first 100 miles (not all in one go!) on my Brommie.

It took a short while, and some practice, to fold/unfold in the correct order, and to get used to the gear changes.
Both are now 'automatic' in as much as I don't have to think about them.

My only mod has been to fit ergo grips as the original were too solid and thin for my liking and comfort.
(the flowers are not Bar Ends, they're begonias)


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Well... I've just completed the first 100 miles (not all in one go!) on my Brommie.
> 
> It took a short while, and some practice, to fold/unfold in the correct order, and to get used to the gear changes.
> Both are now 'automatic' in as much as I don't have to think about them.
> ...


Nice! I have identical grips on one of my Brommies, I chose them as the contrast stitching is a perfect match for the colour scheme. My other Brommie has Ergon GP1 grips and I find that the cushioning is more effective than the fancy ones.


----------



## JB052 (25 Oct 2021)

I'm on my second S6L, this time I went for the lower gearing option which as we use ours for touring rather than commuting is a better choice.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2021)

@Tenkaykev There were some similar, but with black stitching. They didn't have the same oooh factor as the red stitching, though.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2021)

shingwell said:


> Don't forget to do up that middle hinge before you set off; if you do forget the outcome is not pretty. Ask me how I know .


I once didn't quite do up the stem fastener (I was chatting to someone as I unfolded) I bid them goodbye, pushed-off and simultaneously somersaulted over the front wheel. They were more shocked than me!


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Oct 2021)

shingwell said:


> Several yards along and about one yard down... onto the road surface.


I managed half a length of the bike shed at work when I did it.


----------



## 12boy (25 Oct 2021)

I, too, have Ergons on my Bromptie, although if I could find a good way to have my grips more parallel to the main tube instead of at right angles to it I would go with that. I have tried various other bars, such as North Roads, Porteur and Moustache bars but they leave my hands too clise to the seat, so Ergons with bar ends are my best bet. The instructions indicate they should be at a 15 degree angle. Is that what you all prefer?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> I, too, have Ergons on my Bromptie, although if I could find a good way to have my grips more parallel to the main tube instead of at right angles to it I would go with that. I have tried various other bars, such as North Roads, Porteur and Moustache bars but they leave my hands too clise to the seat, so Ergons with bar ends are my best bet. The instructions indicate they should be at a 15 degree angle. Is that what you all prefer?


A slight bend would be nice, but I'm happy with the ergons as they are. I'm not riding huge miles or hours at a time so it's not long enough for my wrists to suffer. 
I worked out the correct angle by fitting them and nipping the Hex bolts slightly whilst sitting on the bike and twiddling them until comfy was reached. I then tightened them up before road testing..


----------



## berlinonaut (25 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Ergons with bar ends are my best bet. The instructions indicate they should be at a 15 degree angle. Is that what you all prefer?


Depends from the bike and it's setup. On most of my bikes with bar ends I do have them pointing upwards, my touring Brommi with the S-alike bar is the only one were the bar ends point directly forward. The other interesting thing are the grips themselves - i do have them pointing upwards (towards the rider) in a roughly 15° angle and I find this the most comfortable position as it supports the hands and avoids a sharp angle between hand and arm (which is ergonomical). Most people seem to have the grips flat or even pointing slightly downwards - which is a bit pointless  in my eyes as this way their function is very limited at best (at least regarding my arms and hands)


----------



## 12boy (25 Oct 2021)

Thanks Berlinaut...l have S bars and I was actually asking about the grips.


----------



## berlinonaut (25 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Thanks Berlinaut...l have S bars and I was actually asking about the grips.


 I do usally mount the grips that they are more or less in line with my arms when riding the bike so that arms, hands and grips are almost a straight line. The concrete angle thus depends from the difference between saddle height and bar height on any given bike plus the reach - the lower the bar the steeper the angle.


----------



## 12boy (26 Oct 2021)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## yoho oy (8 Nov 2021)

Got my bike today! It is very nice quality product! I wish I bought it years ago!


----------



## andyJH (13 Mar 2022)

si_c said:


> Definitely, as someone significantly north of 6' there is no way I could ever ride one and not look like a clown though.


I am shopping right now and this is what I am worried about. I am exactly 6' tall in my cycling shoes. Will I appear circus-ish when riding? A test ride confirmed that I need an extended seat post but other than the twitchyness I had no complaints.


----------



## annedonnelly (13 Mar 2022)

It's a shame if caring about what other people might think stops you getting something you want or would enjoy.

I've had kids & youths laugh at my Brompton but I've had many more people absolutely amazed at the fold/unfold and roadies ride alongside me to tell me how much they love theirs.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2022)

I'm not 6', but riding past a school soon after I got my Brommie, I was expecting the usual 'Get off and milk it!' remarks (I was ready with my witty reposted 'I can't, it lays eggs') but one lad with his mates called after me 'Oi! Cool bike, grandad'. 
I've never had a rude or disparaging remark. Yet.


----------



## cheys03 (13 Mar 2022)

andyJH said:


> I am shopping right now and this is what I am worried about. I am exactly 6' tall in my cycling shoes. Will I appear circus-ish when riding? A test ride confirmed that I need an extended seat post but other than the twitchyness I had no complaints.


I’m 6’2.5” (yes, that 1/2 inch is very important to me) and not entirely within target BMI. Long torso and comparatively short legs using the extending, telescopic seatpost.
I probably look like a bear on a circus tricycle, but certainly don’t care what it looks like. The bike is simply brilliant.


----------



## Kell (15 Mar 2022)

I don't even think it's necessarily just the bike.

Before I bought my Brompton - a Lime Green one - I use one of the Brompton Hire ones for a month.

If you're unfamiliar with them, they're purple and pink. 

I had more comments in one month riding that bike than I can remember in 40+ years of riding everything else combined. 

None of it was exactly highbrow - mostly "nice bike mate" or "is that your wife's?"


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Mar 2022)

Curiously, nobody has made any disparaging remarks about the Brompton while I've been out and about, even though my incoming insult radar was tuned to a hypersensitive level. It is a non eye catching plain white though. One or two comments while riding the 20" folder but realistically, that does look a bit ungainly. I thought the Brompton looked a little strange when I first had it but I must have got used to it. It's only when I ride past a shop window and see my reflection or see my shadow on the road that i'm even aware of it. It rides OK and you can't see it while you're riding it.

Short or tall, it is what it is, one frame size fits just about everyone even if you need a different size seat post to fine tune it. Like many things in life, how it feels is what matters, not what it looks like to others.

In fact, if a conventional bicycle can be considered a "type object", easily recognisable in any culture in any part of the world, a Brompton, by its very existence in an instantly recognisable form for forty years is heading for the same status. A rider of such a bike therefore is not such an unusual sight in many parts of the world. It might be different, but rather than be self conscious, celebrate the difference!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Mar 2022)

I'm tall and no one has made any comments to me when I've been riding my Brompton. But I have found that people come and started talking to me about it, say in stations when I have it folded. So much so that I've decided that it is far more sociable and affable than I am.


----------



## andyJH (16 Mar 2022)

The LBS is installing an extended seat post on a Brompton that I chose today and I will be test riding and hopefully buying it tomorrow.


----------



## simongt (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think brommies are a bit like marmite. You either love them or hate them.


As a Brommy owner of several years, agree completely. I love mine; it fit's perfectly for it's designed purpose and does a lot more beside.


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2022)

I hate my Brompton. That is why I ride it every chance I get and prolly have 25 k miles on it.


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2022)

Tomorrow I will have a heart procedure which will require I cannot ride my bike for 45 days, today it is well above freezing and no wind unlike the 30+ mph wind in the last few days so it will be off on my despised Brompty for a spin.


----------



## Rocky (16 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Tomorrow I will have a heart procedure which will require I cannot ride my bike for 45 days, today it is well above freezing and no wind unlike the 30+ mph wind in the last few days so it will be off on my despised Brompty for a spin.


I hope all goes well tomorrow. Enjoy your ride today


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Tomorrow I will have a heart procedure which will require I cannot ride my bike for 45 days, today it is well above freezing and no wind unlike the 30+ mph wind in the last few days so it will be off on my despised Brompty for a spin.


Best wishes for your procedure.


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2022)

Good luck for tomorrow @12boy , hope your procedure goes well


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2022)

Too mean to die but too smelly to be missed. Thanks GM ( which around here means General Motors).


----------



## Rocky (16 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Too mean to die but too smelly to be missed. Thanks GM ( which around here means General Motors).


In this case it stands for Green Man……I’ll let GM tell you why. It might be his eco credentials, it might be his favourite pub or it could be that he comes from Palmers Green……


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Too mean to die but too smelly to be missed. Thanks GM ( which around here means General Motors).





Rocky said:


> In this case it stands for Green Man……I’ll let GM tell you why. It might be his eco credentials, it might be his favourite pub or it could be that he comes from Palmers Green……



It's all Rocky's fault  ......used to be my old username!


----------



## andyJH (16 Mar 2022)

I bought it! Even got decent weather for a test ride. The extended seat post is perfect.


----------



## Kell (17 Mar 2022)

My plastic shim went kaput a couple of days ago. So now I have to guess what the seat height is each time.

Ordered another one immediately as it's such a useful tool.


----------



## Kell (17 Mar 2022)

Kell said:


> I don't even think it's necessarily just the bike.
> 
> Before I bought my Brompton - a Lime Green one - I use one of the Brompton Hire ones for a month.
> 
> ...



This was my hire bike:


----------



## Kell (17 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Tomorrow I will have a heart procedure which will require I cannot ride my bike for 45 days, today it is well above freezing and no wind unlike the 30+ mph wind in the last few days so it will be off on my despised Brompty for a spin.


Good luck....


----------



## 12boy (18 Mar 2022)

Thanks. Done and home and the Doc said it was perfect. Nice to be worked on by someone who takes pride in a job well done. Everyone at the hospital was great.


----------



## andyJH (18 Mar 2022)

andyJH said:


> I bought it! Even got decent weather for a test ride. The extended seat post is perfect.
> View attachment 635645


And of course the Vancouver rain continues... I got in a decent (but too short) test ride the day I bought it. It was the only dry day in what seems like forever. Now I sit looking out the window.


----------



## Rocky (18 Mar 2022)

andyJH said:


> And of course the Vancouver rain continues... I got in a decent (but too short) test ride the day I bought it. It was the only dry day in what seems like forever. Now I sit looking out the window.
> View attachment 635877


I just love that blue......lovely looking bike


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2022)

Rocky said:


> I just love that blue......lovely looking bike


Got to admit, I really like it too.


----------



## ExBrit (18 Mar 2022)

andyJH said:


> And of course the Vancouver rain continues... I got in a decent (but too short) test ride the day I bought it. It was the only dry day in what seems like forever. Now I sit looking out the window.
> View attachment 635877


Lovely bike. Is that a smart tail light? I bought one a few weeks ago and quite like it. Works well on the Brompton seat post.


----------



## andyJH (18 Mar 2022)

Rocky said:


> I just love that blue......lovely looking bike


Thanks. I would only have chosen black/black over this but would have had to wait. Having said that, I thought all the colours looked wonderful.


----------



## andyJH (18 Mar 2022)

ExBrit said:


> Lovely bike. Is that a smart tail light? I bought one a few weeks ago and quite like it. Works well on the Brompton seat post.


It is a dumb version of the smart light. I bought it for my helmet but thought it was better off on the seat post.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Mar 2022)

andyJH said:


> And of course the Vancouver rain continues... I got in a decent (but too short) test ride the day I bought it. It was the only dry day in what seems like forever. Now I sit looking out the window.
> View attachment 635877


Why are you looking out of the window? Look at your bike instead!


----------

